# Water/meth on a n/a vr6 12 valve questions



## lttlvr6-00 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey im looking at putting a water/meth injection on my n/a '00 vr6... im looking at the stage two n/a snow performance water/meth injection.. it runs off a wire run to the maf signal wire.. and i was just seeing if anyone else has used water/meth on a n/a vr6... pros cons performance mpg?.... any help would be great! thanks!


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Unless you can retune the car to take advantage, there is little point in a W/M set up and even less so on a N/A car.


----------



## lttlvr6-00 (Jan 29, 2009)

ok... well what all would be done to retune it for water/meth injection?


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

take out fuel and advance the timing


----------



## lttlvr6-00 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok so what would that all entail?.. Like would I have to get my whole computer reprogramed?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Save your money and buy some cams for your NA motor. Something that will actually make power. Just go buy some octane booster and put it in your gas.


----------

